# H & C concrete sealer wet look



## Pat_The_Painter (Mar 6, 2013)

I went onto an appointment the other day for an exterior paint job and the lady also asked if i could seal her concrete and flagstone patio that was installed in May. I told her yes, I have never done this before and researched how to apply but in the video makes it seem like you only have to etch sometimes. When should i etch, is it essential? How long will the product last? I was going to pressure wash 1st, etch 2nd if necessary and seal with 2 coats last (spray and back roll). Any advise would help.

Thanks


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Read the back on the can of the product or pull a data page right from the SW website. It will tell you all you need to know to apply the product, right down to the prep work. Follow directions when all else fails!!


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Etch it and have less worries. That stuff shoots cotton candy looking stuff off sides off fan when you spray. Really wierd. It melts into finish though unless its really hot. Do in the shade if possible. I did a pool deck last year and it looks awesome but man im still crossing my fingers afraid its going to pop off. Fun job to do. I upsell sealers on all brick and aggregate now. Homeowners love it. I suggest rolling anything less than 100 sq ft


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Diamondbrush or grind for failsafe. I dont chemical etch no more. I dont do potential fails. I dont have the time or the money to be wrong. Chances are you will be safe, but bulletproof feels a whole lot more comfortable.


----------

